# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Chương trình du lịch Hè 2012: Hà Nội - Bắc Kinh - Thượng Hải - Hà Nội

## apollotravel

*HÀ NỘI - BẮC KINH - THƯỢNG HẢI - HÀ NỘI 
(5 ngày/4đêm - Bay Vietnam Airlines)*


*Ngày 01: HÀ NỘI - BẮC KINH............................(Ăn trưa MB, tối)*
*07h00:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Apollo Travel* đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn ra sân bay *Nội Bài* làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay *VN900 (10h05 - 14h30) đi Bắc Kinh*. Đến *Bắc Kinh*, xe và hướng dẫn viên địa phương đón và đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. Quý khách đi xem chương trình biểu diễn xiếc đặc sắc của các nghệ sỹ *Trung Hoa*. Bữa tối Đoàn thưởng thức đặc sản vịt quay* Bắc Kinh*.  Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 02: BẮC KINH....................................(Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)*
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách tham quan *Vạn Lý Trường Thành* - một kỳ quan duy nhất có thể nhìn thấy từ vệ tinh, Thăm và kiểm tra sức khoẻ miễn phí tại nhà thuốc, Buổi chiều đoàn tham quan *Thập Tam Lăng, Trường Lăng* - lăng tẩm của các vua chúa, Đoàn tham quan *Di Hoà Viên* - cung điện mùa hè của các vua chúa *đời Minh, Thanh với Cung Từ Hy, Tháp Dâng Hương, Hồ Côn Minh, Vạn Thọ Đường.* Thăm quan và chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại sân vận động *Tổ Chim* - nơi diễn ra lễ khai mạc và bế mạc *Olympic Bắc Kinh 2008*. Quý khách thư giãn và thưởng thức các loại trà nổi tiếng *Trung Hoa như Trà Long Tỉnh, Trà Ô long*…tại quán trà đạo* Dr Tea*. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 03: BẮC KINH - THƯỢNG HẢI...............(Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, đoàn thăm quan *Quảng Trường Thiên An Môn* - trung tâm chính trị của *Bắc Kinh* với *Đại Lễ Đường, Lăng Mao Chủ Tịch, Tượng đài anh hùng liệt sỹ*.  *Thăm Cố Cung* (Tử Cấm Thành) với 9999 gian điện nguy nga tráng lệ lớn nhất thế giới, thăm *Cảnh Thái Lam* với các sản phẩm được chế tác thủ công từ đồng rất cao cấp và tinh xảo. Tự do đi mua sắm tại các Trung tâm thương mại như *Nhạc Tú hoặc Vương Phủ Tỉnh*. Đoàn lên tàu đi *Thượng Hải*. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*
Ngày 04: THƯỢNG HẢI................................(Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Tối)*
*09h30:* Đoàn đến *Thượng Hải*, thành phố lớn nhất *Trung Quốc* với những kiến trúc *Phương Tây* hiện đại. Đoàn ăn trưa sau đó thăm *Tháp truyền hình Đông Phương Minh Châu* cao nhất *Châu Á* (Quý khách có thể tự mua vé lên tầng 2 ở độ cao 263m để ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố), thăm* Bến Thượng Hải, cầu Nam Phố*.* Quảng trường Nhân Dân*, tham quan sản phẩm về ngọc trai đặc trưng của *Thượng Hải*. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn .

* 
Ngày 05: THƯỢNG HẢI - HÀ NỘI.........................(Ăn: Sáng, Trưa)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, Đoàn tham quan *Chùa Phật Ngọc*. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Đoàn tự do mua sắm trên đường *Nam Kinh* sầm uất. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay *VN913 lúc 15h25 về Hà Nội*. 

*17h55:* Tới sân bay *Nội Bài,* ô tô đón đoàn về điểm hẹn. Kết thúc chương trình, chia tay và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.

*Giá trọn gói : 689 USD/khách*


*Dịch vụ bao gồm: *  
- Visa nhập cảnh Trung Quốc. 
- Vé máy bay Hà Nội - Bắc Kinh // Thượng Hải - Hà Nội
- Bảo hiểm hàng không, lệ phí sân bay các chặng và phụ phí xăng dầu
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao trung tâm (2 người/phòng, nếu lẻ ghép phòng 3 và đảm bảo yếu tố giới tính).
- Vé tàu hỏa chặng Bắc Kinh đi Thượng Hải nằm điều hòa khoang 6 giường.
- Vận chuyển bằng xe ô tô máy lanh, đưa đón theo chương trình.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình: 04bữa sáng + 8bữa chính (08món+01 canh, tráng miếng), bữa ăn chính có đồ uống, có bữa có nước mắm.
- Phí tham quan, thắng cảnh (vào cửa lần 1)
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình suốt tuyến.
- Bảo hiểm du lịch với mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD
*
 Không bao gồm:*
- Chi phí cá nhân (giặt là, điện thoại, hành lý quá cước….)
- Đồ uống ngoài chương trình
- Nghỉ phòng đơn.
- Tiền thưởng (tip) cho HDV và lái xe tại nước ngoài (mức đề nghị thấp nhất USD3/người/ngày)

*Lưu ý:*
-   Thủ tục làm visa Trung Quốc: Hộ chiếu(yêu cầu phải còn hạn ít nhất 6 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành), 02ảnh 4x6cm phông nền trắng, CMND photo trước khi khởi hành ít nhất 2tuần. 

-   Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi tính 30% giá tour (ngủ chung giường với cha mẹ)
-   Trẻ em từ 2 – 11 tuổi tính 75% giá tour (ngủ chung giường với cha mẹ)
-   Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính bằng giá tour người lớn
-   Chương trình du lịch có thể thay đổi tuỳ thuộc vào điều kiện tình hình thời tiết, sức khoẻ, giao thông…nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm tham quan.
-   Giá trên có thể thay đổi bởi phụ thu nhiên liệu Hàng không vào thời điểm in vé.
*
*
*Quý khách có nhu cầu, vui lòng liên hệ:*
*Công ty Cổ phần xúc tiến thương mại và du lịch Apollo.*
Địa chỉ: Phòng 502 - Tầng 5 - 82 Bạch Mai – Hai Bà Trưng – Hà Nội
ĐT: 04. 62911726 / 62785962
Yahoo: apollo_travel_company
Hotline: 0948 726 989 (Mr. Cường)
Email: booking@apollotravel.vn
Website: http://www.apollotravel.vn


*CÙNG NHAU KHÁM PHÁ VÀ TẬN HƯỞNG*

----------

